# Compressor freezing or something easy to fix



## jase (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi everyone...I have a 5 horsepower 20 gallon sears craftsman air compressor ..it's plugged into a 220 outlet via power cord directly from compressor that is about 4-5 ft long...it's a thick cable...I've never had any problems before...

When I turn compressor on it basically sounds like motor will stop for a second and freeze up and flywheel stops spinning....it might just kick right back on if I'm lucky an everything works fine....but I usually hurry up and turn it off when it does this and then turn it back on and sometimes it'll start back up and run normal..I constantly have to keep turning the power switch off and on when it does this to get it to unfreeze so to say...
Any suggestions I would appreciate..
Tia


----------



## CompressorPros.com (Jun 27, 2014)

It sounds like you may have an issue with the motor windings. If you have an electric motor shop handy, they may be able to fix it


----------

